# Fiamma Turbo Fan Not working help please



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

I have one of these on my 1992 Hymer, it appears to have no power, all MH fuses seem intact, does anyone have some instructions or know if there is an internal fuse anywhere or anything else I can check?

We are off to Southern France tomorrow so I would like it to be working.


----------



## chimnut (Apr 4, 2008)

it could well be the pcb of the fan, fiamma do sell them seperately


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

thegreatpan said:


> I have one of these on my 1992 Hymer, it appears to have no power, all MH fuses seem intact, does anyone have some instructions or know if there is an internal fuse anywhere or anything else I can check?
> 
> We are off to Southern France tomorrow so I would like it to be working.


If you get no joy and you have time, pop in

Peter


----------



## 118187 (Nov 14, 2008)

I don´t think there is an internal fuse. I do have an inline fuse on mine situated next to the switch control board inside the unit. I think I fitted this myself (honestly can´t remember now) about 6 years ago or more. Anyway it is easy to check. Pull off the window winder handle and the switch knob. On my model there are eight phillips screws holding the unit to the ceiling. You may want to get someone to hold the unit in the air whilst you check otherwise you will have to unclip the wiring plug and strap inside the unit. Check for any burn marks on the circuit board. If the unit is faulty you will probably be able to by a new one in France at one of the Fiama shops.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi the greatpan.

There is a fuse on mine a 20mm 5A slow-to-blow type. if you want I can scan in the manual and send it to you .

Manual shows how to take apart and reassemble as well


----------

